# What level of dress can I wear to a civilian formal dance?



## misratah500 (1 Oct 2012)

My girlfriend is graduating from law school in the spring, and she has asked me to wear my naval uniform to her formal dinner. It's a civilian black tie affair. I do not have mess kit. So what level of N1's would I wear to this? Do I treat it like a military mess dinner. 
N1's, bowtie, and medals or is it N1's, bowtie, undress ribbons. Or do I wear my regular black tie. What about footwear should I use, my oxfords or parade boots? Thanks for the help..


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Oct 2012)

misratah500 said:
			
		

> oxfords or parade boots?



You should be able to answer that part yourself.


----------



## Haggis (1 Oct 2012)

My recommendation would be No. 2B, Mess Service, which is tunic with undress ribbons, a white shirt and black bow tie.  Regarding footwear, if you want to dance with your girlfriend in drill botts, knock yourself out.  Just watch her toes.

See the CF Dress Instructions, A-DH-265-000/AG-000, Chapter 5, Annex B, Figure 5B1-1.


----------



## misratah500 (2 Oct 2012)

Is wearing medals to a formal dinner frowned upon, not wise because of alcohol consumption, or just not allowed in the dress regs?


----------



## dapaterson (2 Oct 2012)

Per the dress regs, when you're in DEU as a substitute for mess kit you wear ribbons, not medals.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Per the dress regs, when you're in DEU as a substitute for mess kit you wear ribbons, not medals.



And... contrary to popular belief you still wear your nametag.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Oct 2012)

Why not just N1s-Why the "Mess dress" route? If N1s is good enough when presenting to Royalty and/or presiding over the commital of remains of someone lost in combat, should it not 'suffice' for a dinner. In fact, maybe it is TOO HIGH a dress form for anything outside the military?


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Why not just N1s-Why the "Mess dress" route?


Because the OP stated that the event is a "civilian black tie affair." Black Tie means tuxedo, which equates to Mess Kit.....or DEU with bow tie. 
It's a fashion protocol; no affront to the Royal Family.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (2 Oct 2012)

If you want to make it a memorable event...go in Mess Tin Order.

http://www.andydale.co.uk/army/jlrre/full/JLRRE%20OPB%20Dover%201984%20Mess%20Tin%20Order%20Chard%20Troop,%2082%20Sqn%20RE.jpg


Edit to fix bum link


----------



## bridges (2 Oct 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Edit to fix bum link



Heh heh   ;D

Just to confirm, in addition to the various recommendations, the dress regs do explicitly specify No. 2 mess dress for "service and civilian occasions where formal attire would be deemed appropriate, for example, formal receptions, dinners and weddings which occur in the evening."  

Ref:  A-DH-265-000/AG-001 page 2A-2, sub-para (c) near the top of the page (there's no main para #).

So, you're good with 2B as Haggis pointed out, Ch. 5, Annex B, Figure 5B1-1.  You're definitely planning early, which never hurts.  Enjoy the occasion!   :nod:


----------

